# Flare Ups



## charly28 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone I was diagnosed with GERD & hiatus hernia in my 20's (im now 45) it was well managed with Lansoprazole for many years only having to take them for a month or so for symptoms to ease. I had to have polyps removed from my bowel and stomach lining a few years ago but still the symptoms where quite well controlled with my diet and say 4 yearly doses of the above drug. When I was 42 I got a prolapsed disc (long story) I was prescribed strong painkillers including Tramadol along with a few other strong painkillers. These gave me a massive GERD flare up. So intense I was virtually crying in pain (not quite but very nearly) the Lasoprazole didn't ease it at all. I was eventually sent to a new consultant (last year) whom performed a endoscopy again (had 3 before) I had biopsies taken and he saw that I had developed Esophagitis and also Gastritis. He immeditely put me on 40 mg twice daily of Emozul (nexium) and also Domperidone 2 to be taken 3 times a day. (as I was having problems with my food feeling like it was both stuck in my food pipe as well as upper stomach causing me to feel as though I had lumps of concrete in the top of my stomach) To cut a long story short I was doing brilliantly only little flare ups a bit of soreness a little food regurtigation and only a little acid coming up now and again throughout the year.

All of a sudden ive gone back into massive flare up, the nexiums stopped working, I am in complete agony and have been for around a month now. I went to my gp as soon as this flare up started a month ago and he changed my medication to 40mg Pantoprazole, this it having no effect what so ever im in pure agony. I am burping really loudly again the pain in the top of my stomach is unreal its getting so bad ive slept most of today through pure exhaustion and due to the pain. I feel sick but have a phobia about being sick, so ive been forcing it back down. The acid is going up and down my food pipe and into my throat and mouth like its propelled by rocket juice, im at a loss as to why the medication has stopped working? why has this new medication not working? any opinions as to what I can do? I have not eaten or drank anything I know sets off my flare ups nore anything that could have (im on a very bland basic diet) I am hoping to get in to see the GP in the morning as im almost climbing the walls in pain at the moment.


----------

